# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Elizabeth Norma Robertson (nee Steven)

## brokencross

My mam and dad left Wick so many years ago (early 1960's) they probably won't be known by many of you on the Org but if you ask your mums and dads or grannys and grandads they may remember them, so please mention it.

It is with great sadness that I announce the death on Wednesday 9th May 2012 of my mam Elizabeth Norma Robertson (nee Steven) at the ripe old age of 85 years.  She was better known as Norma.  When she was single and growing up she lived at 35 Willowbank with 4 sisters and 4 brothers. As a girl she used to work in her dad's barber shop on the High Street in Wick, which was taken over by her late brother John (shop now long gone).

When she got married in 1951 to George Robertson they lived first at Kirkhill and then on Coach Road opposite what used to be Gibby and Jean Fraser's shop.  

(My dad passed away on Christmas Day 2006, he was George Robertson and was well known in the Bowling fraternity at the Rosebank green)

----------

